# My shepherd dives under water!!



## lsatov (Mar 29, 2011)

My dog loves the water and somtimes wonder if she has got some lab in her, ha ha I know she doesn't.She loves diving off the dock and the side of the pool. Recently she started diving under the water to pick up toys or rocks on the bottom. 
Does anyone else have a GSD that does this?


----------



## RazinKain (Sep 13, 2010)

I haven't seen Kain attempt this yet, but my old lab was a master at it. It's impressive to watch isn't it?


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Sage does this sometimes but only for his toy, not random rocks or shells under water. Here he is doing it in his pool...not as impressive









My parents Boxer does dive down. I've not had my camera on me but that is probably good because I'm too busy laughing. She must stay down for at least 30seconds at a time. All you can see is her little stub of a tail.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

I had a GSD that would dive for toys, rocks, whatever... she'd go underwater for what seemed like a loooong time, and then come up with the biggest rock she could hold.


----------



## lsatov (Mar 29, 2011)

How do they know to hold their breath? Journey is diving in the deep end of the pool which I think is 6 ft coming up with her kong? She has seen me dive in and swim the length of the pool under water and then the next thing I know she is underwater.
These dogs are amazing.


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

lsatov said:


> How do they know to hold their breath?


Evolution took care of the ones that didn't figure that out. Heh.

In a slightly associated vein of thought.....

Lifeguard at the pool I went to as a child would occasionally tell naughty kids that the black lines painted on bottom of the pool smelled really good. LOL. I would always stop and watch the hilarity when I heard him begin the story.


----------



## lsatov (Mar 29, 2011)

so true....


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

Bella puts her head under water too, in the pool, water bucket, River. She gets water in her ears all the time she is on her 3 or 4 ear infection. Got meds from the vet again today. At least she has fun right :/ lol


----------



## lucy82 (Dec 23, 2010)

*Not Sure...*

I actually have no idea. My German shepherd, Zsabo, has always hated the hose but I have never actually seen her race into the ocean or dive into the pool. To answer your question, I would say that I just am not at all sure.


----------



## mssandslinger (Sep 21, 2010)

thats awesome! my lab will only stick her head under the water and my GSD is getting used to the idea of swimming haha, t


----------



## Thru the Viewfinder (Aug 8, 2011)

Dakota LOVES bodies of water, though she hasn't been in any deep enough to try to dive. I would be impressed, but not the least bit surprised, if she tried to though! I have a large 5 gallon bucket that I keep topped off with water outside on the porch... she will drop her ball and it will sink, she'll dunk deep for it.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i have a friend who had a Golden that
would dive under water for things.


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

lsatov said:


> My dog loves the water and somtimes wonder if she has got some lab in her, ha ha I know she doesn't.She loves diving off the dock and the side of the pool. Recently she started diving under the water to pick up toys or rocks on the bottom.
> Does anyone else have a GSD that does this?


 
My puppy Riley loves water a lot!! She does the same thing, but sometimes she just sticks her head under water for the fun of it! She's a joy to watch when she's near water! She loves it!!


----------



## southforsunshine (Mar 8, 2011)

My dog used to dive for sunken sticks at the creek. Sometimes he would go over and over and over trying to bring up a big old log (sometimes succeeding!)


----------



## Thru the Viewfinder (Aug 8, 2011)

southforsunshine said:


> My dog used to dive for sunken sticks at the creek. Sometimes he would go over and over and over trying to bring up a big old log (sometimes succeeding!)


Ha ha ha! Ever watch Swamp Loggers on Discovery or Ax Men on The History Channel? lol


----------

